# Dispelling the myths about holiday rental licences in Spain



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

If memory serves _(which often it doesn't)_ there was a thread about the new laws in Spain which many were getting 'riled up over' 

I found this article very informative...

*Dispelling the myths about holiday rental licences in Spain*

Dispelling the myths about holiday rental licences in Spain


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

It's an excellent article, I was reading it the other day.

Hopefully a helpful moderator will include this link in the FAQ.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> It's an excellent article, I was reading it the other day.
> 
> Hopefully a helpful moderator will include this link in the FAQ.


I read that to qualify for a licence, a would-be renter would have to own a minimum of three properties. Do you know if that's the case or another myth, Zen?

The fact that the way this new law will be interpreted passes from the Cortes to the Juntas to the Provincial Governments is surely going to muddy the waters....


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I read that to qualify for a licence, a would-be renter would have to own a minimum of three properties. Do you know if that's the case or another myth, Zen?


Where did you read that?

That article makes it clear I think that anyone who wants a license can apply for one. I didn't see any restrictions being placed on the issue of the licenses.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> Where did you read that?
> 
> That article makes it clear I think that anyone who wants a license can apply for one. I didn't see any restrictions being placed on the issue of the licenses.


In 'Sur' in English.
Not always a 'newspaper of record', I admit.
I'm just happy we're not in the renting business any more...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> In 'Sur' in English.
> Not always a 'newspaper of record', I admit.


I think a lot depends on where you're talking about. The License rules for mainland Spain appear different to those of the Balearics and the Canaries.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> I think a lot depends on where you're talking about. The License rules for mainland Spain appear different to those of the Balearics and the Canaries.


And it seems will differ from province to province.
So Malaga may have different rules from Cadiz which may differ from Granada ..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> If memory serves _(which often it doesn't)_ there was a thread about the new laws in Spain which many were getting 'riled up over'
> 
> I found this article very informative...
> 
> ...


Love the way the article makes it clear that this is not an anti Brit measure as so many people are ready to believe, and also how it quite rightly emphasises that these laws, although driven by economy issues, are only the same as we would expect in any other EU country. The information that each regional government will implement the law as it sees fit is also important to point out for those who don't yet live in Spain and don't know how things operate here.
The article has obviously been written by someone who lives here, understands Spain and who is open minded enpough to see things as they really are instead of interpreting Spain under a veil of Britishness.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Love the way the article makes it clear that this is not an anti Brit measure as so many people are ready to believe, and also how it quite rightly emphasises that these laws, although driven by economy issues, are only the same as we would expect in any other EU country. The information that each regional government will implement the law as it sees fit is also important to point out for those who don't yet live in Spain and don't know how things operate here.
> The article has obviously been written by someone who lives here, understands Spain and who is open minded enpough to see things as they really are instead of interpreting Spain under a veil of Britishness.


Yes. It reminds me of how a few years ago a group of "outraged" british expats forced the Spanish government to drop those useful little plastic NIE cards because under EU law it's illegal for Spain to force residents from other EU countries to carry Spanish id cards. So Spain had to recognise id cards from other EU countries instead. But since the UK doesn't issue id cards we ended up having to carry our passports around with us instead, along with the green residency certificate.


----------

